# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  два флакону корвалолу...

## АвегА

Я несколько дней назад стала сведетелем одного проишествия.
два шестиклассника были госпитализированы в очень срочном порядке,а 
точнее их ели удалось спасти.придя на первый урок,а точнее прогуляв
его и сходив в это время в...аптеку и купив 4 флаконв корвалола(я 
думаю,что все знают что это за лекарство.объяснять не нужно) они 
вернулись в школу и благополучно употребили по 2 флакона(без воды!
т.е неразведееного) на моську...минут через сколько-то,максимум часа
через половнку у них начались судороги и их госпитализировали.
сейчас я не знаю о них ничего.как они и что с ними-вопрос.больше всего
меня поразил и поступок,но еще больше-возраст.спрашивается,чего им 
не хватало в жизни???из-за чего им пришло в голову совершить такой
поступок?кстати о реакции родителей...одна мамочка в ответ на сообщение 
о том,что ее чадо при смерти ответила,что она слишком занята,чтобы 
приехать и не может покинуть работу...
так что...ваши мысли по этому поводу?!

----------


## Artist

Твой вопрос: спрашивается,чего им 
не хватало в жизни???из-за чего им пришло в голову совершить такой 
поступок?
Твой же ответ: одна мамочка в ответ на сообщение 
о том,что ее чадо при смерти ответила,что она слишком занята,чтобы 
приехать и не может покинуть работу... 

На самом деле мне кажется, что это была не попытка самоубийства - вряд ли они ожидали какого-то вреда от этого.

----------


## Таня

Корвалол оказывает сосудорасширяющее действие. Мне, например, он показан по медицинским соображениям. В его состав входит феноборбитал, он вызывает состояние спокойствия. А отравиться до судорог можно даже аспирином, поверь.
Ты согласна?

----------


## Blackwinged

Мозгов нет, вот и все. А может они таким экстремальным методом решили уроки пропустить, двойшники...
Короче, придурки малолетние.

----------


## My Shameful

Школьники захотели привлеч к себе внимание, поэтому сделали это в школе, а чтобы не страшно было решили вдвоем. Врятли они вообще трезво осознавали что делают и умирать точно не собирались

----------


## grey

Суициду все возрасты покорны... *в наше время*. Я уже писал, что парень 12 лет повесился, вроде у него что то по семейным было. Если посмотреть видео в интернете (а это наверно менее 1/100000 реальных случаев) про жизнь в школе, то сразу всё становиться понятно, как сейчас живёться детям.

----------


## Artist

\А может они таким экстремальным методом решили уроки пропустить, двойшники... \

Завидую такой изобретательности! :Smile: )) Молодцы! Я совершенно бессовечстно прогуливал, особенно пары :Smile:  Вот на будущее запомню.

----------


## h4te

стандартные причины(если это была попытка)-непонимание...

----------


## Ведьма

> Мозгов нет, вот и все. А может они таким экстремальным методом решили уроки пропустить, двойшники...
> Короче, придурки малолетние.


 Не нам судить...  :?  :?

----------


## margo078

откуда нам знать чего они хотели.не нам их судить

----------


## Ведьма

Я когда-нибудь попробую...

----------


## margo078

думаешь получится?

----------


## Ведьма

> думаешь получится?


 Заодно и узнаем...

----------


## Игорь Салкин

Ну и сдуру попробовал я этот корвалол (производства ММФ), сперва один флакон для затравки, спал сутки, потом три, спал двое суток и никакого результата, вчера добавил еще два, больше не дали в аптеке. Ведрами его что-ли надо пить или у меня сердце слишком здоровое?
Фуфло это все для прогула школы или вуза, ни судорог, ни решения проблемы, просто крепкий здоровый сон и все.
Посоветуйте что-то реальное, мне надо уйти естественно, сыну карьеру не хочу ломать (отец-самоубийца не приветствуется в приличных фирмах для перспективных сотрудников)

----------


## Антонина

Дорогой Игорь, корвалол - это жесть для человека старше 14 лет. Как медик и дочь медика говорю. Жуть ужасная. Если имитировать несчастный случай - то корвалол не катит. В корвалоле, как и в валокордине. фенобарбитал, а барбитураты ненадежны. 

А вы хотите именно отравиться?

----------


## Игорь Салкин

Братья и сестры по форуму! 
Может кто поможет! Скорую вызывать не надо, не тот случай, надо наверняка и чисто, пусть похоже на несчастный случай, уже 50, а смысла в жизни нет, это скорее эфтаназия!

----------


## Разбитая реальность

МБ кто нибудь из вас пробовал умереть от передоза наркотиками....
если способ хоть как то себя оправдывает то можно покопаться тут:
http://drugs.com.ru/
сразу скажу что к суициду я никакого отношения не имею..но мб это кому нибудь да и поможет.

----------


## Blackwinged

*Разбитая реальность*
Хм... не думаю, что стоит. Слишком опасно. Дорого, мучительно, и есть большой шанс выжить, получив зависимость.
Лучше уж вздернуться.

----------


## Разбитая реальность

> Дорого


  вот тут факт....хотя не все дорого...можно еще проще смешать к примеру не то....тут пан или пропал, либо больница либо смерть...



> мучительно


  ну скажем не все наркотики действуют так уж мучительно ..от некаторых к примеру можно просто тупо сползти по стенке будучи уже не человеком а кем то в его обличии



> Лучше уж вздернуться.


 ну вздернуться это понятно но тут речь идет про "типо" несчастный случай...а передоз по незнанию вполне подходит..причем наркотиков  достаточно что бы найти хоть 1 подходящи...



> есть большой шанс выжить, получив зависимость


 ну тут и спорить то толка нет..ты полностью прав...незнаю конечно как насчет зависимости, но выжить шанс есть причем он (скорее всего) >50%

----------


## Blackwinged

*Разбитая реальность*
Ну и кому нужен такой бесполезный способ?

----------


## Разбитая реальность

> Ну и кому нужен такой бесполезный способ?


 ну при наличии  нескольких попыток у многих сдесь находящихся людей этот можно было бы и затестить

----------


## Blackwinged

*Разбитая реальность*
Так мы уже в теории выяснили, что способ этот - дерьмо.

----------


## Koldung

> Дорогой Игорь, корвалол - это жесть для человека старше 14 лет. Как медик и дочь медика говорю. Жуть ужасная. Если имитировать несчастный случай - то корвалол не катит. В корвалоле, как и в валокордине. фенобарбитал, а барбитураты ненадежны. 
> 
> А вы хотите именно отравиться?


 И какой ты медик? ты головой думай что здесь писать.

----------


## smik

> И какой ты медик? ты головой думай что здесь писать.


 а что собственно не так?

----------


## stre10k

совершенно точно ребята заторчать хотели, ничего связанного с су, мне кажется, там нет... а насчет способа - не способ. 

один раз с девчонкой какой-то гуляли... она купила в аптеке корвалол и стала на улице из горла прям пить... я выбил из рук, теперь вижу, что правильно сделал

----------


## Tree

"В Литве и в США валокордин помещён в список наркотических веществ и соответственно запрещён к ввозу."

Ну там не всё так плохо на западе наркоту легко по интернету заказывают.В том числе и фенобарбитал.
http://www.drugbuyers.com/freeboard/...=International

----------


## Black Angel

> совершенно точно ребята заторчать хотели, ничего связанного с су


 Совершенно согласна. Ребята наверно прочитав на каком-нибудь нарко форуме о карвололе, фенабарбитале и о его чудесном действии, решили попробовать эффект на себе. Это хорошо еще, что живы остались. 
Помню тоже один разок сделала большую дурость, решили с подругой выпить в школе туссин+. Как же хреново нам потом было! Все тело как будто горело! Температура поднялась наверно градусов до 40, но слава Богу ничего серьезного с нами не случилось, а то обсуждали бы потом: 2 девки решили покончить с собой...

----------


## nocebo

> одна мамочка в ответ на сообщение 
> о том,что ее чадо при смерти ответила,что она слишком занята,чтобы 
> приехать и не может покинуть работу...


 Это все объясняет, по крайней мере, для одного школьника.

----------


## Зерошпиль

До чего дошли - дети уже жить не хотят. Может тоже психологическая зависимость? От автоматов например - там же не спрашивают паспорт.

----------


## одинКАКвсе

> Я несколько дней назад стала сведетелем одного проишествия.
> два шестиклассника были госпитализированы в очень срочном порядке,а 
> точнее их ели удалось спасти.придя на первый урок,а точнее прогуляв
> его и сходив в это время в...аптеку и купив 4 флаконв корвалола(я 
> думаю,что все знают что это за лекарство.объяснять не нужно) они 
> вернулись в школу и благополучно употребили по 2 флакона(без воды!
> т.е неразведееного) на моську...минут через сколько-то,максимум часа
> через половнку у них начались судороги и их госпитализировали.
> сейчас я не знаю о них ничего.как они и что с ними-вопрос.больше всего
> ...


 у нас были заброшиные хим склады там мы нашли ртуть в огромном количестви с другом мы часто от родителей получали по харе ....дак вот это было в 6 классе мы выпили скажим по крышки ртути так же в школе в итоги нас увезли в больницу клизму делали каждые 5 минут ....меня всё ещё вспоменают в нашей больницы и по навастям тогда говорили ...дак тогда мы не надеелись на смерть а просто хотели чтоб родители нас начали жилеть ..ща каму не скажи не кто не верить что после ртути мы живы и без последствий ...))))да и школу тогда закрыли на полтора месяц раньше))))

----------


## пытающийся

Учитывая правила форума с запретом на описание путей суицида (даже неработающих), могу написать следующее:

Был свидетелем случая, когда парень 27 лет выпил за 2 суток 50 мл корвалола и 30 капсул. За первые сутки 20 капсул и 10 мл, за вторые - 20 капсул и 40 мл.
Опишу последствия: необычная сонливость (которую, впрочем, при большом желании моно преодолеть) и некоторая заторможенность действий. Мыслительные функции при этом работают нормально, даже некоторое раздражение, что тело не успевает за мозгом. В общем, никому не желаю повторить, вес, наверняка, тоже играет роль, но и сказать, что это путь суицида - тоже неправильно.
Школьники, наверняка, хотели просто привлечь к себе внимание

----------

